# A little 90 7E?



## Guest

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Guest

He looks legit


----------



## Guest

He's probably going to mail me a gig for a 13B V. 

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Nightstalker

Careful GMass - He might ring YOU up for the 90-13B! ..and I'm thinking this isn't your first offense sir!


----------



## csauce777

Nightstalker said:


> Careful GMass - He might ring YOU up for the 90-13B! ..and I'm thinking this isn't your first offense sir!


That's mild compared to what he's usually doing while driving.


----------

